# Is steam with olbus oil safe to use in late pregnancy.



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hi

Following a viral / cold bug at Christmas I have been left with some hearing loss (I have intermittant problems with my ears / hearing) and on previous occasions using steam with olbus oil has usually helped. I am now 40 wks + 6 and am still struggling with my hearing am I OK to use steam with olbus oil at this late stage?

Mary Lou


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Its fine to use olbas oil during pregnancy. Hope it helps you clear your sinuses so you can breath and hear better during labour!

All the best for impending mummyhood  

Maz x


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for reply Maz. GP also phoned me and confirmed that it would be ok. Am a bit loath to make a GP appointment at the mo as don't want to waste an appointment if I go into labour so will try the steaming first.

ML


----------

